# February 2016 PopSugar Must Have Box *SPOILERS*



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Here is the thread for February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Valentine's Day theme perhaps?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's the email about the early billing:





They better be overnighting cupcakes to us!

I strongly think there is a Valentine's Day related item in this box and that's why they're billing early and presumably shipping early.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Definitely need those cupcakes!!


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe there s a fun valentine's day themed item in there but the email also has this disclaimer at the bottom *We will ship all February orders as soon as possible, but cannot guarantee delivery by Feb. 14. 

I loved last years Feb box and while we got a blush last year I d love one of the heart blushes I think its by too faced the packaging is so stinking cute and the colors are beautiful I have one shade and I love it!

I d also love to see a Sara Happ lip scrub 

A delicious chocolatey treat 

Some Druzy jewelry 

a fun romantic comedy would be awesome

 ​Whats on your wish list?


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I just hope it's not a bunch of pink stuff or hearts (I guess I'm not really a fan of Valentines themes) January was a total win for me, so I'll be happy with whatever. I'm hoping for another great home item. The bin from Jan is awesome.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cupcakes please!!!!  I don't really mind heart items or even pink.  But I don't really want something that screams Valentines Day and I can't wear or use the item for the rest of the year.  January was a great box so maybe February will be.


----------



## blank2aa (Jan 25, 2016)

I got charged for February this morning!


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine shows that it is processing!!!  Can't wait to see what is inside.  I really loved the January box, it was a hit for me.  And the Target box was great!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 26, 2016)

There better be a dozen fresh cupcakes in our boxes this month!




What else could "sweet surprises, perfect for pampering yourself all month long" mean?


----------



## LadyGordon (Jan 26, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> There better be a dozen fresh cupcakes in our boxes this month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course it must mean cupcakes!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Jan 26, 2016)

Pampering makes me think of beauty items like spa type items such as things for the bath which was what we got last Feb. I am hoping for a better snack.


----------



## Teach22 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmmm lets see I'd love to see any of the following:

-a fresh lip product- maybe a sugar scrub or one of their tinted lippies - also love the sara Happ lip scub and lip slips

-sweet gummy candy sugarfina makes some fun ones... something like this would be adorable https://www.sugarfina.com/shop/gummy-love-tasting-box/

-L'occitane Almond shower oil (this stuff is devine)

-A dainty piece of jewelry or something druzy I ve been waiting to get something druzy in one of these boxes forever!

-Pretty stationary... sorry in my opinion nothing beats a good love note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Awesome hair product or accessory (anyone know of any really good ones?)


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 27, 2016)

My label has been created and is showing up on my fed ex account. So maybe I should have this by next weekend. Maybe we will see spoilers by Monday from someone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2016)

February Inspiration is up:

http://mhblog.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-February-2016-Inspiration-39964403?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=FebInspo_Active_20160127&amp;utm_source=MustHaveNewsletter




Hmmm hearts, heart shaped cookies in the picture....hmmmmm...

I still think cupcakes works too...

Adoring cupcakes

Indulgent cupcakes

Confident Cupcakes

Hearts Cupcakes


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> February Inspiration is up:
> 
> http://mhblog.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-February-2016-Inspiration-39964403?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=FebInspo_Active_20160127&amp;utm_source=MustHaveNewsletter
> 
> ...


You are really after those cupcakes!!!!

Maybe they will send a gift card to order your own cupcakes or maybe a box of expensive cupcake mix or cookie mix!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> You are really after those cupcakes!!!!
> 
> Maybe they will send a gift card to order your own cupcakes or maybe a box of expensive cupcake mix or cookie mix!!!!


I'm low carb-ing, can you tell? I'm supposed to do 50 carbs a day and I'm failing hard so everything sweet has my attention.


----------



## jenny1973 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm low carb-ing, can you tell? I'm supposed to do 50 carbs a day and I'm failing hard so everything sweet has my attention.


 I wish you the best of luck! Stay strong.  But maybe you will get some cupcakes for Valentines day!!!  I still have some of those chocolate potato chips, I ought to send them your way for a prize when your low carbing is over!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Stay strong @@Bizgirlva! You can do it!!! Those cupcakes will taste so good when you are done with your low carbing. I'm still on the quest for decent gluten free cupcakes. It is such a pain to have to be gluten free for health reasons. I have the biggest sweet tooth on the planet and I so miss good cupcakes and donuts. Especially donuts! Send me a box of donuts and I'll forget about having to be gluten free even if it means I'll be in major pain the next 24 hours. :lol: Hey you can always make low carb cupcakes with almond flour and coconut sugar if you get desperate enough.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Mnky (Jan 28, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm low carb-ing, can you tell? I'm supposed to do 50 carbs a day and I'm failing hard so everything sweet has my attention.


My saving grace has been Quest bars


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2016)

Mnky said:


> My saving grace has been Quest bars Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough has 4g net carbs (20g Carbs – 14g Fiber – 2g Erythritol = 4g Net Carbs), and &gt;1g Sugar!


Ah I don't do net carbs, though. I'm on a strict macronutrient program and the coach prefers we eat as much real food as we can, with the exception of protein shakes.  They sound yummy though and work in a pinch.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 28, 2016)

I am low carbing, too.  The 1st couple of weeks are a b#$%h but I am finally in the spot where I am not craving sweets too much and I feel so much better!  My appetite is greatly diminished, too.  I found that sticking to real foods and minimal processed foods helps a lot.  Hang in there, you'll get there, too, Bizgirlva!

I lost about 25 lbs this way a few years back but lost my way when I had to assume power of attorney over my 96 year old grandmother in her last year of life.  Caring about what I put in my body went out the window because I was an emotional wreck.  I am finally now in the state of mind to get back to that healthy, more energetic place.  

I turn 50 in April so I want to get to be my best me this year!


----------



## prettycat33 (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel for u no carbers, i also have to be on a low carb diet, since i found out i had poly cystic ovarian syndrom , which causes mass weight gain and makes it hard to lose weight, carbs are not my friend !

Getting back to the main topic, i am super excited for the feb box! I think there will be something chocolate, maybe a pictue frame for the "adoring " category, also hoping for a scarf or nice druzy jewelry .


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jan 29, 2016)

Got my email this afternoon my box is already on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . This Feb box is coming really early this month


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 1, 2016)

ok so is anyone else's box just sitting and saying label created?  I got an email for PS on the 28th saying my box was on its way, but no movement!!!


----------



## Cupcakes (Feb 1, 2016)

Mine still says "processing" so I'm sure I'll get it before Easter, after Valentine's Day


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 1, 2016)

VS $20 coupon?  Eh... I'm plus size so not much I can buy there, right?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's the spoiler for Feb!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2016)

orlandomom said:


> VS $20 coupon?  Eh... I'm plus size so not much I can buy there, right?


Should be good on anything in the store, beauty products, slippers etc.

I just hope it's not something silly like $20 off $75 or some other offer.

ETA: PS said on FB it's "like a gift card" and there is no spend limit.  That's refreshing. I work for L Brands so I hope I'm not excluded for some silly reason but if so I can give it to my sister.  I've eye'd this lotion before so I'm excited to try it, even though I have a bazillion lotions.


----------



## Babs (Feb 1, 2016)

I got a sample tube of that lotion over the holidays. It sinks in really nicely and quickly. The smell is hit or miss though.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 1, 2016)

I noticed under the comments on MSA, a few people said they will be getting their boxes tomorrow. So, hopefully we'll have ful spoilers.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 1, 2016)

Saw this on the MSA forums!




I stole this pic from mini2z who stole it from Sui G


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 1, 2016)

So I definitely just bought a second! Should have just went ahead and signed up for 2 of those amazing 6 month sub deals from Dec since I bought an extra Jan box as well!!!


----------



## MET (Feb 1, 2016)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Tiffanyt92, on 01 Feb 2016 - 7:48 PM, said:
> Saw this on the MSA forums!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a great box!  May have to order a 2nd - decisions, decisions....


----------



## everythingandnothin (Feb 1, 2016)

This box looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks good! Victoria's Secret heavy though.

Yay cookies!! I guess that's why they're coming so early so they can be made for VDay?

I'm personally not sure about the tray or ring but I think they can be swapped. Otherwise, it's one of the better February boxes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 1, 2016)

This is a fun Valentines Day themed box!! The item Im most excited to try is the cleanser- God , I'm boring ! We finally got a midi ring ..How long have we been wanting one for... Lol! I think this box is going to be so fun to open... YaY!!


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 1, 2016)

Ohh I am excited! I wasn't sure about this box to be honest, but now that I can see the spoilers, I love it!


----------



## aihutch (Feb 1, 2016)

I love the spoilers, signed back up for this box.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Feb 2, 2016)

Signed back up for this month after seeing spoilers! Happy Valentine's day to myself


----------



## lns02 (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone else not received any type of shipment email yet?  I haven't received anything.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 2, 2016)

lns02 said:


> lns02, on 02 Feb 2016 - 12:41 PM, said:Has anyone else not received any type of shipment email yet?  I haven't received anything.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No but my label was created according to the FedEx website.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

lns02 said:


> Has anyone else not received any type of shipment email yet?  I haven't received anything.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I haven't either. I think they're just started shipping so probably will have one in a few days.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 2, 2016)

MET said:


> No but my label was created according to the FedEx website.


My label was created a week ago and it is still sitting there.  Really want that cookie mix and all the other great stuff inside!!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok, so I just checked my fed ex while on hold at office and mine is finally moving.  It has an estimated delivery date of January 9th.  Hoping it will be here on Saturday.  Would be awesome!!!


----------



## Mnky (Feb 2, 2016)

orlandomom said:


> VS $20 coupon? Eh... I'm plus size so not much I can buy there, right?


There's lots of beauty things to choose from! I have this lotion in the Shea scent and really like it. It's not super strong like a lot of VS scents, and lasts all day. I also have the body oil in the same scent and love it! I think they're $18ea, or 2 for $25.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 2, 2016)

This looks like a great box! I can't wait to get mine.....but I will wait as I'm like the dead last person to get my PSMH fix. But that's ok I  know it will get here eventually. 

I like the cookie mix, but have had cupcakes on the brain thanks to someone LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , so a cupcake mix would have been cool, ha.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2016)

I kinda wanted cupcakes too just a tiny bit. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 3, 2016)

I think this is the first time I have gotten a cleansing balm in a box (despite suggesting it to Bianca from quarterly and Stephanie from the now defunct pashbox a zillion times), so I am really excited about that.


----------



## orlandomom (Feb 3, 2016)

The cleansing balm is AMAZING!

The ring was TINY- had to stretch it to even fit my 11-year-old but it is cute for her.

I love the scarf (not sure it is worth that much $ but it is nice!)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2016)

I was just reading the cookie mix by Foodstirs has a subscription box.

Oh dear God, I'm in trouble.

https://foodstirs.com/subscribe


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm failing to understand how Popsugar can't get these all out at the same time.  So many people have them - and yet many sit waiting ... they said they have a high volume this month.  well some folks have been w/ them for 4 yrs.  It would be nice to be one of the first ...


----------



## lns02 (Feb 4, 2016)

I hear you.  Still waiting on a shipment email...and FedEx shows nothing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jiblet (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a tracking number but it isn't due to arrive until next Wednesday. I think it is so weird how it is coming form Sacramento and I'm in Los Angeles but it still takes a week? Oh well. Worth the anticipation most of the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a question for you ladies. I have sent emails out using the referral link Pop Sugar provides and I had two friends use it to subscribe, but my account has never shown a referral credit ever. When I ask Pop Sugar they don't ever resopond. Has any one else had this problem? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

Advice?  Don't refer people to Popsugar.  It's literally like it's a different company now.  Their customer service is nonexistent.  Maybe they grew too big to care about their install base now.  

Sorry, I know that's not helpful. You can definitely try their CS.  But from what I have seen since around Oct/Nov, it isn't going to get you anywhere.  They have my address listed wrong in their website (and listed as my primary address) and they said they cannot change it.  Every time I order something, I have an extra step to do before completing my order (change address). It's incredibly bizarre that they have NO capabilities of changing my primary address on my account.  It's not even my name. It was someone I gifted once - and they merged all my accounts and picked that as my primary address.

EDIT: I do totally hope they honor your referrals!  Just losing faith in them quickly. Had promises of broken things replaced...never to see it replaced after way too many communications.


----------



## blank2aa (Feb 5, 2016)

I got a email saying it was shipped but it has said label created for 3 days now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 5, 2016)

@ blank2aa, mine did the same thing, it sat there a week before it started to move.  Hopefully yours will be to you soon.  Mine should be here tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## lns02 (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm being annoying and I'm sorry!  Anyone not receive any form of tracking yet (from Popsugar or FedEx)?  I'm frustrated...and still waiting on my $15 credit from the candle debacle from the holiday box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2016)

Mine was out for delivery today, but since it goes to my office I won't get it until Monday.

I made blondies to tie me over till cookie time. But I'm only allowing myself a nibble and trying to keep the carbs in check over the weekend.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 6, 2016)

Is there ANYONE else with zero communications about when their box is coming? I have 2 like that.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 6, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Is there ANYONE else with zero communications about when their box is coming? I have 2 like that.


I haven't received a shipment notice yet.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 6, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Is there ANYONE else with zero communications about when their box is coming? I have 2 like that.


I haven't received a shipping notice either, mine still says processing. I'm always pretty much the last to get their box however so I'm used to it.


----------



## Sherr (Feb 7, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Is there ANYONE else with zero communications about when their box is coming? I have 2 like that.


Mine is still "processing."


----------



## MET (Feb 7, 2016)

My box went from stuck in processing for over a week to delivery yesterday - yay! Hopefully that will be the case with everyone else.  The last 2 boxes have been great and SO worth the 6-month deal; I will definitely renew if the boxes stay this good.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 8, 2016)

Mine hasn't even started processing yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Feb 8, 2016)

I figured since I signed back up my box would be slow to ship, but I asked them to see what they would say and this is their response:

Thanks for reaching out! We just took a look at your account and your box is currently processing in our warehouse, but it should be shipped out within the next few business days. We are shipping a larger volume of boxes this month and there has been a bit of a delay, but we are working hard to get your boxes out to you as soon as possible! Once it has been shipped off you will receive an email with your tracking information. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sakura33 (Feb 8, 2016)

I highly recommend signing up with Fedex for package tracking (it is free)- my account still says processing but according to Fedex my box shipped a while ago and is due to arrive on Friday


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow this box is really great. I just got mine today. It's really well put together and I love nearly every item. WTG PS!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 8, 2016)

aihutch said:


> I figured since I signed back up my box would be slow to ship, but I asked them to see what they would say and this is their response:
> 
> Thanks for reaching out! We just took a look at your account and your box is currently processing in our warehouse, but it should be shipped out within the next few business days. We are shipping a larger volume of boxes this month and there has been a bit of a delay, but we are working hard to get your boxes out to you as soon as possible! Once it has been shipped off you will receive an email with your tracking information. Hope you enjoy it!


The funny thing - we all got the same email.  They didnt look at our accounts nor check w/ the warehouse. It's just what they say to everyone who inquires. Getting a little antsy about shipment because some people posted versions where they said if it didnt ship by end of week, they would either ship another or credit. I don't think that's cool.  honor the boxes before sending free ones to bloggers like MSA to sell more (and then sell out).


----------



## lns02 (Feb 8, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> The funny thing - we all got the same email.  They didnt look at our accounts nor check w/ the warehouse. It's just what they say to everyone who inquires. Getting a little antsy about shipment because some people posted versions where they said if it didnt ship by end of week, they would either ship another or credit. I don't think that's cool.  honor the boxes before sending free ones to bloggers like MSA to sell more (and then sell out).


I got the same email a few days ago when I inquired about my missing $15 credit (still missing) so I figured I would also ask about my box.  Definitely a canned response.  Since I paid for this box I would at least hope to get the merchandise.  Only in the sub box world can you pay for something and not receive it.


----------



## aihutch (Feb 9, 2016)

Received my shipping notice yesterday after I contacted them. Of course it's in the label created phase, so who know how long that will last. Then it will go up and down the state of California before I get it, so if it moves this week, I'll have it next week.


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 9, 2016)

As frustrated as I am with Popsugar customer service right now this may just be my favorite box ever.  I cannot think of one thing in this box that I won't use.  In fact I used the balm, wore the ring and scarf, and used the lotion within minutes of opening the box.  The ring is seriously so incredible cute. Cannot wait to use the VS card eeeek so fun!  The tray was a little smaller than I expected but oh so cute perfect for a vanity or night table --- I love the little trays they send I ll take more trays and more scarves and maybe a candle too LOL.  Anyhoo I hope everyone receives their boxes soon its definitely one thats worth the wait!  Enjoy ladies!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 9, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> As frustrated as I am with Popsugar customer service right now this may just be my favorite box ever. I cannot think of one thing in this box that I won't use. In fact I used the balm, wore the ring and scarf, and used the lotion within minutes of opening the box. The ring is seriously so incredible cute. Cannot wait to use the VS card eeeek so fun! The tray was a little smaller than I expected but oh so cute perfect for a vanity or night table --- I love the little trays they send I ll take more trays and more scarves and maybe a candle too LOL. Anyhoo I hope everyone receives their boxes soon its definitely one thats worth the wait! Enjoy ladies!


I love that little ring- it's super cute &amp; actually really sparkly. I wore it as a midi ring on my middle finger &amp; it's perfect! This is definitely one of the top contender best PS boxes... It was fun to open &amp; I loved the heart tissue paper- what a special little touch!


----------



## Emrogers13 (Feb 10, 2016)

For anyone who has tried the face cream, is the cleansing cloth anything special? Mine didn't come with it and I'm debating trying to deal with CS or not...


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 10, 2016)

Emrogers13 said:


> For anyone who has tried the face cream, is the cleansing cloth anything special? Mine didn't come with it and I'm debating trying to deal with CS or not...


Mine did not come w/ a cloth either, I debated also to contact PS, but decided it was ok that I did not get a cloth and I could live without it!  Glad to know that it was not my box also.  I have learned you have to pick your battles with them.  I won my last one, don't really feel like pushing this particular incident!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2016)

Emrogers13 said:


> For anyone who has tried the face cream, is the cleansing cloth anything special? Mine didn't come with it and I'm debating trying to deal with CS or not...


Was it supposed to?

I just tossed my muslin cloths since they've become all ratty. I was just going to use a plain old wash cloth.


----------



## MET (Feb 10, 2016)

Emrogers13 said:


> Emrogers13, on 10 Feb 2016 - 12:52 PM, said:For anyone who has tried the face cream, is the cleansing cloth anything special? Mine didn't come with it and I'm debating trying to deal with CS or not...


I didn't get one either but had seen it on the MSA post - perhaps she was the only one that received one?


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Feb 10, 2016)

Everything about this month's box was a WIN for me.  It got to me before V-Day, and I love everything in it.  I'm sorry others have encountered issues with CS, I must be the complete exception, because I've never had a problem with their CS.  Maybe I've just been lucky, but I do try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt.  Great job PopSugar; your best box yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 10, 2016)

My box will be here tomorrow, I'm so excited! This is the earliest I have ever received a box from them. I can't wait to open all my goodies, it's in time for my birthday, yay! I have to say I think this is the best box I have received from them so far, I'll use everything. Hope this keeps up!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 10, 2016)

So, I changed my delivery address (in the middle of a move and since I didn't know when or even if PS would ever ship I thought I'd switch it to my work address).

My box shows as "delivered" today but of course it wasn't.  I called the Post Office and they said that basically the mailman probably screwed up so they'll have him look for it tomorrow.  Post Office said that possibly it got put in someone else's box and hopefully that person will bring it up to my office.  Um, gee, and if they don't? 

I had such a nightmare time dealing with 4 charges for 1 order with PS that I don't foresee them being remotely helpful on this.

Anyone had this type of experience?  Hopefully there's a good outcome story out there!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oooh it probably looks super cute as a midi ring... I have teeny fingers so its just a regular ring for me.  I wore the ring scarf and socks today and I m totally loving the face balm!  I ve only had the box for a day and I think its already my most used box ha!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 10, 2016)

The cloth came folded on top of the balm it had a little bow tied on  around it with a spatula/spoon attached to it .  It is just an ordinary muslin cloth-- not sure why many balms and face oils suggest removing with a muslin cloth instead of wash cloth but they do.


----------



## MET (Feb 10, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Teach22, on 10 Feb 2016 - 8:13 PM, said:The cloth came folded on top of the balm it had a little bow tied on  around it with a spatula/spoon attached to it .  It is just an ordinary muslin cloth-- not sure why many balms and face oils suggest removing with a muslin cloth instead of wash cloth but they do.


Thanks - I definitely didn't have one included but for me it's not worth contacting CS.   Re: the muslin cloth I was told by an Esthetician that it was because muslin cloths were much more gentle on the skin as compared to wash cloths and did a better job of removing dirt.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Feb 10, 2016)

For anyone who didn't get a cloth I got a bunch of generic muslin cloths on Amazon to use with my Clinique cleansing balm and they work great. I wash them together in a lingerie bag in whatever kind of laundry I'm doing and they've held up just fine.

*My first post! I just signed up for a subscription for this box and decided to register here to get excited for them!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome @@OrangeCatLady! Glad you joined us! Thanks for the tip about the muslin cloths!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 11, 2016)

OrangeCatLady said:


> For anyone who didn't get a cloth I got a bunch of generic muslin cloths on Amazon to use with my Clinique cleansing balm and they work great. I wash them together in a lingerie bag in whatever kind of laundry I'm doing and they've held up just fine.
> 
> *My first post! I just signed up for a subscription for this box and decided to register here to get excited for them!


Thanks for the info. And welcome is Feb. Your first box? Enjoy!


----------



## Teach22 (Feb 11, 2016)

MET said:


> Thanks - I definitely didn't have one included but for me it's not worth contacting CS. Re: the muslin cloth I was told by an Esthetician that it was because muslin cloths were much more gentle on the skin as compared to wash cloths and did a better job of removing dirt.


Bummer. I don't blame you though I wouldn't want to deal w them either. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lns02 (Feb 11, 2016)

Is anyone STILL waiting for tracking?  I feel like I'm the only one.  I've contacted CS several times but they keep giving me the runaround.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 11, 2016)

Mine finally turned up yesterday - but Im in the same state as they ship.  If that helps at all.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mine should be coming today according to the tracking


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 11, 2016)

Reija said:


> Mine should be coming today according to the tracking


Mine too, I can't wait!


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Feb 11, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Thanks for the info. And welcome is Feb. Your first box? Enjoy!


It is. I'm very excited for it!


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Feb 11, 2016)

Live in CA.  Just got my box.  My favorite box in the last 6 months I have subscribed.  Wow!  I hope,everyone gets theirs soon.  Popsugar hit it out of the park with this box!  I love you, Popsugar!!!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 11, 2016)

I got my box today. It is missing the $20 gift card to VS.....bummer. But I did get the face cloth and scoop for the cleansing balm, so that's something I guess. I will contact CS but I don't hold out hope of them sending me the gift card. 

I love the scarf, I'm a scarf addict, and this one is so soft and pretty. My husband is excited about the cookies LOL. Overall I am really enjoying this box, one of their better ones!


----------



## MET (Feb 11, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> LadyGordon, on 11 Feb 2016 - 10:06 PM, said:
> I got my box today. It is missing the $20 gift card to VS.....bummer. But I did get the face cloth and scoop for the cleansing balm, so that's something I guess. I will contact CS but I don't hold out hope of them sending me the gift card.
> 
> I love the scarf, I'm a scarf addict, and this one is so soft and pretty. My husband is excited about the cookies LOL. Overall I am really enjoying this box, one of their better ones!


I hope that they are able to fix the $20 gift card quickly for you!


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Feb 11, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> I got my box today. It is missing the $20 gift card to VS.....bummer. But I did get the face cloth and scoop for the cleansing balm, so that's something I guess. I will contact CS but I don't hold out hope of them sending me the gift card.
> 
> I love the scarf, I'm a scarf addict, and this one is so soft and pretty. My husband is excited about the cookies LOL. Overall I am really enjoying this box, one of their better ones!


It was in a bright pink neon-ish plastic sleeve.  I thought it was an information card, but the gift card was inside it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2016)

I got my box today and really like it. It's even better now in person. I like the scarf and look forward to using it. The glass tray is cute and I'll keep it at my desk for storing jewelry. I've been wanting to try the Beautyencounter line so I'm excited to try the cleanser. I'm going to gift the ring and the cookie mix to a family member so this box works out well. Coconut is not my favorite body lotion scent but I'll try this lotion and see. I like that it's paraben free. Too bad I had ordered from VS just before this box came out. I could have used the gift card for the order.


----------



## LadyGordon (Feb 12, 2016)

SubAddict said:


> It was in a bright pink neon-ish plastic sleeve.  I thought it was an information card, but the gift card was inside it.


Yeah I was looking for that, but didn't have one. I had seen a picture of someone else's. I contacted CS and they don't have any in stock currently, and said they should have them in 2 weeks and would let me know. I'll follow up with them and hopefully I'll eventually get one.


----------



## aihutch (Feb 13, 2016)

I received my box today and I love it! I hope they keep this up. I have bony fingers, so the ring fits best on my middle finger, too big for my pinky. The cleanser had the cloth and spoon - thanks for the heads up about that ladies, I would not have remembered it was supposed to come with those. The scarf is so soft and pretty, the hearts aren't overwhelming at all. I'm not giving anything in this box away.


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 14, 2016)

hi ladies-if anyone wants the lotion pm me for a trade-im open to almost anything. i really liked that malin + goetz face mask we got awhile ago if anyone still has it. i just rarely use lotion , i'm super sensitive to scents


----------



## Lydia Crowder (Feb 14, 2016)

Did anyone receive two boxes?! I referred my mom and we both got one box with the blush/bronzer duo and another box without the blush/bronzer. I was so shocked when we both got two! I know I will use everything except two scarves, but I'll save one as a gift!


----------



## MET (Feb 14, 2016)

lexilouflowers said:


> lexilouflowers, on 14 Feb 2016 - 12:08 PM, saidid anyone receive two boxes?! I referred my mom and we both got one box with the blush/bronzer duo and another box without the blush/bronzer. I was so shocked when we both got two! I know I will use everything except two scarves, but I'll save one as a gift!


Did the one with the blush/bronzer include all of the February items (i.e. VS card, cream, balm, etc)?  Either way  - congrats!


----------



## Lydia Crowder (Feb 14, 2016)

MET said:


> Did the one with the blush/bronzer include all of the February items (i.e. VS card, cream, balm, etc)?  Either way  - congrats!


The one with blush/brozer came with all the items! It was the exact same box and included the referral bonus!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 14, 2016)

Wasn't the blush/bronzer part if a new subscriber promotion ?


----------



## Lydia Crowder (Feb 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Wasn't the blush/bronzer part if a new subscriber promotion ?


Yep, I referred my mom so we both got the blush/bronzer duo.


----------



## jiblet (Feb 17, 2016)

I did get the cloth and it has yet to see use, so you're both fine. It's like a thin diaper. I just use a wash cloth and it works fine. I really like the cleansing balm too. It cleanses my skin thoroughly with out drying it out.

This box is a fun one. I'm so bummed about the ring though it is so adorable but barely fits my pinky! I went on their website to order one or see if I could exchange it for a larger size but they only have size 6 left. Boohoo! The little jewelry dish is so sweet and the cookie mix is hidden away from me for my January turned in to February detox months and waiting to be discovered for easter maybe or my birthday in April.


----------



## jiblet (Feb 17, 2016)

OrangeCatLady said:


> For anyone who didn't get a cloth I got a bunch of generic muslin cloths on Amazon to use with my Clinique cleansing balm and they work great. I wash them together in a lingerie bag in whatever kind of laundry I'm doing and they've held up just fine.
> 
> *My first post! I just signed up for a subscription for this box and decided to register here to get excited for them!


Welcome! This is such a fun way to share our excitement and some complaints too. I think you will really enjoy the participation with this group. Pop Sugar has been my favorite sub of all so far despite a few glitches so Enjoy!


----------



## jiblet (Feb 17, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Advice?  Don't refer people to Popsugar.  It's literally like it's a different company now.  Their customer service is nonexistent.  Maybe they grew too big to care about their install base now.
> 
> Sorry, I know that's not helpful. You can definitely try their CS.  But from what I have seen since around Oct/Nov, it isn't going to get you anywhere.  They have my address listed wrong in their website (and listed as my primary address) and they said they cannot change it.  Every time I order something, I have an extra step to do before completing my order (change address). It's incredibly bizarre that they have NO capabilities of changing my primary address on my account.  It's not even my name. It was someone I gifted once - and they merged all my accounts and picked that as my primary address.
> 
> EDIT: I do totally hope they honor your referrals!  Just losing faith in them quickly. Had promises of broken things replaced...never to see it replaced after way too many communications.


I hear you and I agree the customer service is bad. Luckily there have been minimal issue for me. I just really got excited for my referrals and they continue to ignore my emails.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 18, 2016)

jiblet said:


> I hear you and I agree the customer service is bad. Luckily there have been minimal issue for me. I just really got excited for my referrals and they continue to ignore my emails.


No word yet?  It seems like (for some reason) their CS has done a 180 degree turn and responding now.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 22, 2016)

jiblet said:


> I'm so bummed about the ring though it is so adorable but barely fits my pinky! I went on their website to order one or see if I could exchange it for a larger size but they only have size 6 left. Boohoo!


Did you try to stretch your ring out?  My arrow was almost completely closed and I was able to bend it quite a bit so it slides on and off my ring finger quite easily now.  I would say I bumped it up a good two sizes.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi All, Just a reminder the Victoria Secret gift card ends March 31. They are having some great sales. I bought 3 lotions and two perfume mists today and only paid $8 after my gift card.


----------

